# Donkey and food aggression (or just sell it)



## promiseacres (May 3, 2014)

does anyone have any good suggestions of how to deal with donkeys and food agression? I have an almost 2 year old jenny I got to grow up with my sheep as their guardian. But late gestation and while they are nursing I have been supplementing the ewes with grain. Donkey was previously with the ram (no grain) and did fine, did kick the ram when he was nasty about the hay but overall respected him(he did deserve it). Because I'm low on hay I moved her with my mares who are on daily grain and pasture. Donkey now pins her ears and has buffaloed the younger mare (5 yrs, but a passive girl) into giving up her feed though I have been feeding the donkey also while she's with them.  My plan was to put the donkey with the ewes once they get to go on pasture, but am still waiting on a couple to lamb so they're still on grain and hay.
 At this point our only reason for a guardian is an occassional stray dog, we do have coyotes but so far have not lost any cats to them so not sure that they are a true threat since my pasture has other houses on 3 sides and a busy road on the 4th. We only have 4 acres and my sheep have become my main "project" so thinking I may just cut back on "unnecessary" hay burning equines.... due to lack of space for pasture and hay, so wondering if I should just get rid of the donkey since at this point I have no clue if she'll hurt the lambs? Any thoughts?


----------



## Baymule (May 14, 2014)

Donkeys are brilliant smart. She has figured out how to get "the good stuff" and if the sheep get feed, she will probably take theirs also. But I would not discount the occasional dog or coyotes. Have you considered that the reason you don't have problems with them is _because _you have the donkey? Houses and a road is not a deterrent for coyotes if there is tasty lamb for dinner.

To see if she will be ok with the lambs, you might put them in side by side pens and watch her reaction. She might be the lambs best friend or it is possible that she could take them away from their mothers because she "loves" the babies. She could be the best thing to happen in your pasture as far as protecting your sheep.

 I wouldn't be so fast to get rid of her. Try her out. if she is an abject failure with the sheep, then get rid of her. But why do you see all those donkeys out in pastures with cattle, sheep and goats? Because they do their job and they do it well.


----------



## RockyMountainFarms (May 15, 2014)

She may see the mares as a threat and the young mare got to close.


----------

